# Facebook Graph Search



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Facebook announced yesterday they are coming out with Graph Search


> Here’s how Graph Search works:
> 
> The search bar first returns the top search suggestions, including people, Pages, apps, places, groups, and suggested searches. People can search for things like restaurants near them, hotels in places they want to travel to, photos posted by Pages they like, or games that their friends like to play.
> These search suggestions take people to a unique results page. The results returned are based on factors that include information that has been shared by your business and the connections of the person searching.
> ...



 There are several things to keep in mind as you set your page up for search success.
Howard Lo shares some great tips in his article for zdnet.com


> Number of likes becomes more important–since search will begin with people connected to Pages, the more people liking your Page means more people connected and thus the higher frequency of showing in search results.
> Fill out Page fields properly–for your business Page, ensure each field is filled out with the relevant, properly-formatted information. Don’t try to create your own sub-category, follow the standards. Don’t put text into phone number fields. Facebook should be pulling lots of data from these fields.
> For the open-ended text in description fields, write copy that includes keywords, as if you’re writing copy for Google to “crawl”.
> Tag your photos with locations, such as your business, and dates–I wonder if there is opportunity here to somehow create searchable product catalogs.
> Tag your photos with a Page name (for example, my business Page is “Standing Sushi Bar”)–Assuming Facebook treats a photo where Standing Sushi Bar is tagged similarly to how it treats a tagged human, then “Show me photos of Standing Sushi Bar” would show photos tagged with Standing Sushi Bar. Slightly different than tagging location.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Facebook also says for a 100 dollars I can message my favorite entertainment star, of course there is no guarantee they will reply and I am curious who gets the 100 dollars.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Facebook also says for a 100 dollars I can message my favorite entertainment star, of course there is no guarantee they will reply and I am curious who gets the 100 dollars.


I had to stop doing that ever since the restraining order. :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Facebook also says for a 100 dollars I can message my favorite entertainment star, of course there is no guarantee they will reply and I am curious who gets the 100 dollars.


You can also message Zuckerman (spelling?) for the same price, same thing he may not actually read it or respond. man FB sounds like they are getting desperate with some of these thing they are doing.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Doesn't sound desperate to me.

Google leverages search to catch-up with social.
Facebook leverages social to create search. 

It's not only the number of likes that is important (and total reach)
but who these likes are and how they are connected to your market. 
As discussed here a few times, you need to be liked by your demographic. 

The likes or fans will not be the only ones purchasing, but they will facilitate the search of the ones that do.

Need to be liked lots, by many engaging locals. Makes sense.

https://www.facebook.com/EcopaintingInc


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

George Z said:


> Doesn't sound desperate to me.
> 
> Google leverages search to catch-up with social.
> Facebook leverages social to create search.
> ...


Wow! 2605 likes! I don't think I've seen another painter with that many


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Wow! 2605 likes! I don't think I've seen another painter with that many


Thanks Mike

Shearer Painting has more


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

So lots of likes is good for SEO? I mean anyone can like a page by just being asked to. Doesn't mean they know you or are a customer. I'm a little ignorant on the whole like thing..Right now I'm not liking the Ravens to much they just scored...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I look at "likes" the same way I look at website hits. Use the data FB gives you, how is your reach? Is there engagement?
If your likes and hits are not coming from your target demographic, then what good are they?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> I look at "likes" the same way I look at website hits. Use the data FB gives you, how is your reach? Is there engagement?
> If your likes and hits are not coming from your target demographic, then what good are they?


Thats a good point. 

George has 2608 likes and 244 talking about it

John has 2726 likes and 20 talking about it

Mike has 317 likes and 35 talking about it

Bill has 71 likes and 0 talking about it

Warline has 256 likes and 3 talking about it

Tim has 133 likes and 2 talking about it

Dean has 49 likes and 0 talking about it

Scott has 281 likes and 41 talking about it

Paul has 66 likes and 9 talking about it

Jack has 42 likes and 4 talking about it

Steven has 202 likes and 7 talking about it

Daniel has 10 likes and 0 talking about it

Ken has 211 likes and 0 talking about it

What does it all mean?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

The likes are like your gateway to their own friends and connections.
Like Chris said, it is better if they are from your target demographic.
If they are, then you are in a good position to take advantage of it
or at least be in a position to be found in whatever search scheme 
Facebook and Bing are planning.

The percentage of "talking about it"s of your likes is a good metric of engagement. 

I don't understand it all but I think I am making sense.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, Scott's stats show that engagement (people talking about) are not related to the amount of likes, but more so how you manage your FB site.
The idea is to use it to drive traffic to your site as well.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

This talking about stat is interesting and confusing. Our FB is about 80 managed by my assistant and 20 by myself, and she would post something regarding donuts at our shop etc and get 500+ engaged ; I would post something of interest like a historic project and get 45, but in real conversion terms get an inquiry that would lead to a real project. I had a picture post "faux get the 90's" ; it directly lead to 3 significant projects in 45 days. 

FB is like a newswire for us.. Or window shopping, or a chat room for our little world populated by employees, customers, suppliers, competitors, friends, haters, hipsters, and potential versions of all prev.; it ranks organically (hyper locally) , it's public, it is not intrusive like spam ( 100% opt in). We use that site URL on our t shirts. 

In an unnerving sense you đi not completely control your FB page; yes you can delete comments posts... But that would take too much time.

But much of FB is declining


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

It takes consistent work to keep the "talking about it" steady.
We are able to keep it daily between 200-350, with a combination of posts.

I agree with most of what John said. Facebook is a virtual place where people drop by.
Yes, there are leads now, but branding and engagement is the real benefit.

Funny you mentioned what gets more engagement.
You almost have to lighten it up.
For example your RAL blog. So interesting to me, but is it shareable?

I don't think there is a Facebook decline


----------

